# Geometry of Merckx Team SC



## Paris_Metro (Aug 7, 2006)

Do any of you Merckx geeks know the seat tube angle of the Team SC? I can't find it anywhere. I heard the Team has the same geometry as the Corsa. Is this true? If so, I'm coming up with an angle of 73.42 degrees. Also, what would be the length of the top tube given a 52cm Team frame?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Check the link.....not sure if they changed it between 2001-2005, but this should get you close. Great bike......I'm still kicking myself for selling mine. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=PRODUCT&PRODUCT.ID=51


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Team SC geometry changed*

I am not sure when it changed, but mine (a 52) has a TT of 53.5. The 2005 is listed as having a TT of 54.5


----------

